# Uefa cup 26 February - lots of matches :)



## A_Skywalker (Feb 23, 2009)

​


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 24, 2009)

Considering the odds I think NEC is a good bet. They are okay team, @7 is way too good value.


----------



## danyy (Feb 24, 2009)

CSKA MOSCOW of course...
Wolfsburg with Hendicap ...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 26, 2009)

I will go with Sampdoria to beat Metalist. Only because they are italian team and know how to win.


----------



## danyy (Feb 26, 2009)

I just have read that Sampdoria will play without Cassano and Pazzini and probable other players too.
For the coach of Samp major priority have the incoming match with Milan and with Inter for Copa Italia.
so i hope u still havent bet cuz it seems Samp wont win even draw is under question..


----------



## danyy (Feb 26, 2009)

So for me today can be tried:
Metalist win and draw on 2 different bets.
Twente win and draw on 2 different bets.
Valencia to win and Valencia to win with hendicap (-1).
Shakthar to win or draw.
CSKA MOSCOW to win.
La Koruna to win and La Koruna 1 (-1).
Wolfsburg to win and Wolfburg 1 (-1).

lets see my predictions


----------



## free bet (Feb 26, 2009)

Ill take Milan at 1.55 anyday of the week


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 27, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> Ill take Milan at 1.55 anyday of the week


Tough luck. Milan was on suicide course that day. :shock:


----------



## danyy (Feb 27, 2009)

I was really suprised by the results...
I didnt expect Twente,Valencia to be eliminated.
I also expected Liege,Wolfsburg to win..


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 27, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> I was really suprised by the results...
> I didnt expect Twente,Valencia to be eliminated.
> I also expected Liege,Wolfsburg to win..



I guess in UEFA everything is possible. I dont know, are some of the teams just dont caring enough for this tournament or what...


----------

